# Breeders of Blues- Who has the best?



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

He's not blue, but this is Red Roan Raider, who is one of me favs.

Then there is Dry Doc's Chick


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Another two good looking boys to keep my eye on! I will look them up and add them to my bookmarks. Oh, I see a Pinterest board for blue roans coming soon.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Might be a little off topic, but here's a striking blue roan mustang who is hanging out in the BLM corrals waiting for someone to take an interest in him. I find him tempting.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

The mustang looks really good too. I have to remember to check the BML as well. 
An appendix wouldn't be bad either. I could always use a second jumper... 
But those big ole booties of the QH! It's a good thing I am going to have a while to decide.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

This horse is more than likely irrelevant being that he is at stud in Australia but I think he is gorgeous and has actually produced some pretty nice offspring

Heza Blue Tomcat



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[IMG=http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/2636/img17211.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is one of his sons "Gabriel's Ghost"


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

How about a little Snips Silver Legacy?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is a few I found that aren't Actually Hancock or Blue valentine Bred:lol: 

Blue Roan Stallion 
Blue Hurricane : AQHA Blue Roan Stallion
TRUE BLUE ROAN CUTTING SON OF BOON A LITTLE | Equine.com
CR SPRATS BARTENDER - AQHA*2004 Blue Roan Stallion: Key Stallion Station standing AQHA, APHA, Homozygous, World Champion Stallions in Colorado

Still prefer horse like my Final Notice......But there are some other not bad ones out there:wink:


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

From what I have seen, the Hancocks might be a little too heavy for my taste. Their necks appear to be very short, no doubt from all the muscle. 
CR Sprats Bartender is cute and beginning training in dressage apparently. 
Mahlstedt Ranch has some nice looking babies.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I own a daughter of My Final Notice....bred by the owners of My Final Notice, and she's a bay, but that's OK...LOL.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Pictures? 

How is her temperament/trainability/athleticism?


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh wow all the pics posted on this thread made me drool. Such beautiful horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Hopefully this will be just a start to find stallions and ranches with babies already on the ground. I will have plenty of time to think about what I want to do with a second horse, but it will probably need to be another all rounder. I will be able to pick my favorites and see what reputation the stallions offspring has. 

I love doing the background research! I will definitely run my final decision on stallion and yearling by everyone here when the time comes.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Happy to see this thread. I've been googling blue roans this week myself. I'm at my limit right now but dreams are free. Personally I like the Hancock horses, those big butts


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

oobiedoo said:


> Happy to see this thread. I've been googling blue roans this week myself. I'm at my limit right now but dreams are free. Personally I like the Hancock horses, those big butts



Maybe we will be ready for our blue roans at the same time and we can make a road trip!


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

For sure road trip most of what I've seen so far islands in the west. Those big butts in walmart don't count.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

aldebono said:


> Pictures?
> 
> How is her temperament/trainability/athleticism?


She's very sweet, takes everything is stride. My trainer has been taking it slow with her because he doesn't believe in pushing them. She's coming 4 and he'll get her out in AQHA Green WP this spring.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh so stunning all of these.. I want a blue <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

This is my My Final Notice daughter....I don't have a ton of pics of her, need to get more! These are from a year ago (she was coming 3) when she arrived at my trainer's from Texas, first time my trainer hopped on her, the day after she arrived. The second just a confo shot, she grew up a little in the front since this time, but will always be slightly downhil.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

What a pretty girl! What long legs! How many hands is she? She has such a nice butt and a deep heart girth, it reminds me more of an appendix. I bet some of his babies are nice jumpers.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ she's only about 15.2 but very leggy (and still growing). I'll get some recent pics the next time I go see her at my trainer's.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Check out KeSa Quarter Horses as well. 
http://www.kesaquarterhorses.com/

They have some blue roans. I follow one of the bay roan foals (I'm his photographer through training) and he is the most calm and laid back horse ever. He's by their stud Driftwood Sensation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

